# Patchwork



## Nemesis (Sep 30, 2012)

One fine day I was home sick and randomly drew a figure that would pop up repeatedly in almost all of my future art endeavors. I called him the Patchwork Man and gave him his own story. 


Mostly done in pen and marker, the first also included water color.


----------



## HKayG (Oct 1, 2012)

I love him - he would look great as a fridge magnet!


----------



## Nemesis (Oct 1, 2012)

I callled the first one "None the Wiser"


----------



## Gumby (Oct 1, 2012)

I think he's adorable.  I could see this as the character in a children's book series.


----------



## Nemesis (Oct 1, 2012)

I wouldn't dare do that, his back story is horrifyling morbid, he'd fit better in an old Grimm fairy tale lol But I do agree I find my little creation cute with his big round eyes and stitched on smile


----------



## Cran (Oct 13, 2012)

Noxicity said:


> I wouldn't dare do that, his back story is horrifyling morbid, he'd fit better in an old Grimm fairy tale lol But I do agree I find my little creation cute with his big round eyes and stitched on smile


That didn't stop the Grimm tales from becoming children's stories.


----------



## Nemesis (Oct 13, 2012)

Yeah but if you read your kid an [original] Grim tale you might get charged with emotional child abuse lol. Even I was kind of "wtf?" when I read their version of Cinderella, the one where one sister cuts off her heel to fit into the shoe, and the other her toes, and then doves come out and peck the step sisters eyes out while they walk their sister down the aisle. Creepy stuff ^^


----------



## Cran (Oct 13, 2012)

Sure. That's why the 20th Century gave us Walt Disney, and Tim Burton, and Roald Dahl -
to turn the nasty creepy stuff into fun creepy stuff.


----------



## Nemesis (Feb 6, 2013)

I would love to see Tim Burton do a claymation movie with patchwork in it! ^^


----------



## dolphinlee (Feb 20, 2013)

So where is his back story? I for one would like to see it.


----------



## Nemesis (Feb 20, 2013)

If i'm ever i nt he right mood I might do it, his world is based on a series of dreams I had where the angles were all wrong, no doubt inspired by too much lovecraft ^^'


----------



## Gumby (Feb 20, 2013)

That first drawing definitely has an eerie feeling to it, an evil woods kind of thing. His sinister smile only adds to that.


----------



## Terry D (Feb 20, 2013)

Hummmm.... Lie down on my couch, my dear, und tell me about your dreams....


----------



## Nemesis (Feb 20, 2013)

No kidding Terry 

Sometimes when I look at it I think "aw, poor Patchwork doens't know he's about to be eaten by wolves" hence the title "None the Wiser"

but other times, you're right, he does look like the bearer of bad things 0_0 

In my dreams he's played both roles, but I think he might be a metaphor for something, maybe I'll figure it out when I finally get around to writing about it


----------

